# Correct code for L5 dorsal rami and S1-S3 LBB injections?



## jvaughn5 (Oct 6, 2010)

Would I use 27096 to bill for a L5 dorsal rami and S1-S3 LBB to work up for RFA of 1 SIJ? If not, what code would I use? Thanks.


----------

